

How I hosted a local television contest for $2.37 on Heroku - neilmiddleton
http://mikecoutermarsh.com/2013/04/01/how-i-hosted-a-local-television-contest-for-2-37-on-heroku/

======
manacit
He probably could have hosted it for free on AWS, Azure or even some free
shared hosting with PHP and MySQL, too.

------
knurdle
Would have been free on the AWS free tier but I guess if you work for Heroku,
that might be a non starter.

------
gwgarry
in another words if you had to move beyond the free tier your prices would
have gone up significantly.

